# 16s Illinois Watch Co. Pocket Watch



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi alltogether,

after some time I got this watch look that beautiful. Had some problems with the hands, first the minute hand was broken, then I got new hands,

but they didn't really fit - but someone told me a trick to make them fit.

Well, here it is, my new

*Illinois Watch Co. pocket watch with the so called 'Getty'-movement*

As I saw that movement the first time, it was love at first sight - I must have such a pocket watch with exactly THIS movement , too. After a

long time and some other watches I this one. It was built in 1905, had (as mentioned before) a broken minute hand and a non-running

movement full of dust and gummed oil. After a cleaning it runs again, keeping very good time. And a few weeks later I got a pair of hands

from America.

*Case:* A gold-filled case from the Philadelphia Watch Case Co., serial number 8262859, guarantee for 20 years, some abrasion,

diameter is 50,4mm (16-size).

*Dial/Face:* Enamel gothic dial, signed "Illinois Watch Co.", with gothic arabic numerals, thick blued steel hands (replaced NOS hands),

a little repair at 7 o'clock.

*Movement:* My beloved Getty-movement with a 3-finger-bridge, 16-size, 17 jewels in screwed settings, swiss lever escapement,

serial number is 1753991 (thus built 1905), fine regulation and a great movement finishing.

The face:










The back










And the movmement:










Andreas


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Just wonderful. I love the moon-shaped click.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, I've not been in the pocket watch section much lately but i'm glad I did today. Thats beautiful.

A lovely watch with a stunning movement.

You take a very nice picture too. The colours are outstanding.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Wish I could buy such nice watches...*sobs*


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Shangas: Soon... just wait a little bit, but soon!

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful . James has previously posted pictures of some amazing American pieces, which would whet anybody's appetite, and now this ..............









I enjoy my mongrel Molnija's, but aspire to something with such pedigree.

Julian L


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That is a gorgeous timepiece!

You've done a great job getting the movement looking as nice as it does.

Congrats.


----------

